# Wham-O



## HardTopImpala (Jan 22, 2012)

I cut out a Wham-O SS earlier so I am going to stain it and pyrograph the wham-o logo into the center of it.
Thanks for looking,
Josh


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

I like it!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice, Josh. What kind of wood is that?


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks like a keeper!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice one indeed, looking forward to seeing it finished with logo.

sean


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Great looking frame.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Very good mate, have fun with work.
regards


----------



## HardTopImpala (Jan 22, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> Nice, Josh. What kind of wood is that?


 To be honest its cheap board from HomeDepot, I can't remember what it's called but for how cheap it was it actually cuts nice without splitting.
Thanks,
Josh


----------

